# Raubfischangeln in Frankreich



## Pseudokrieger (5. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich finde es wirklich schade das zum Angeln in Frankreich (auf Raubfisch) so wenig zu finden ist, obwohl es unser größtes Nachbarland ist.
Gerade hier in Baden Württemberg gehen wirklich viele in Frankreich angeln. Ich selbst mache seit Jahren immer mal wieder eine Woche Urlaub an verschiedenen französischen Gewässern um dort den Raubfischen nachzustellen. Ganz einfach weil dort die Bestimmungen nicht so extrem sind wie in Deutschland. Hier ist Bootsangeln mit E-Motor meist verboten und schleppen sowieso. In Frankreich sieht das oft anders aus. Zumindest darf man an fast jedem größeren See mit E-Motor herumfahren. Und wenn ich schon einen habe dann will ich ihn auch benutzen.
Jetzt wollte ich mal hören ob Ihr auch schon Raubfischerfahrung in Frankreich sammeln konntet. Welche Seen fandet ihr gut, was habt ihr gefangen...??

Gruß


----------



## Pseudokrieger (6. März 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Ohje, gehen wirklich so wenige von euch nach Frankreich zum Raubfischangeln!?
Klar, die französische Sprache schreckt da schon ab aber ich kann auch kaum ein Wort und kam trotzdem immer durch. Da ich meist an Campingplätzen war und man dort immer englisch konnte war es auch nie ein Problem herauszufinden wo man die Angelkarte (Card de Peche) bekommt. Vorherige Recherchen im Internet sind natürlich immer hilfreich.

Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich bisher am Lac de Madine gemacht. Der See ist für seinen guten Karpfenbestand bekannt.
Im Mai 2010 waren mein Kumpel und ich für 4 Tage dort um mit Kunstködern den Raubfischen nachzustellen. Der See ist sehr flach und extrem verkrautet. Insgesammt haben wir zusammen ca 10 Hechte gefangen. Der größte war 87cm, einer über 90cm ist leider abgerissen. die anderen waren alle zwischen 40 und 60cm. Welse und Zander gibt es wohl auch haben wir aber nicht gefangen

Von ähnlicher Struktur ist der Lac du der Chantecoq. Auch ein Karpfengewässer, auch sehr flach aber nicht so verkrautet wie der Madine.
Im September letzten Jahres konnten wir an nur 5 Tagen zu zweit über 100 Hechte verhaften. Kein Witz!!! Allerdings waren nur 3 maßige (50, 60 und 70cm) dabei. Alle anderen waren zwischen 25 und 35cm lang. Alles Bruthechte vom gleichen Jahr. Einer von über 90cm hat kurz vor der Landung leider den Gummifisch abgeschüttelt. Laut Campingplatzbesitzer kommen jedes Jahr im Oktober / November ca. 10000 Kormorane und fressen sich an den Hechtlein den Bauch voll. Deshalb gibt es wohl auch nicht so viele große Hechte. Wenn es mehr "Großhecht" gäbe würden wahrscheinlich auch nicht so viele Winzlinge herumschwimmen. Die Minihechte waren dort wirklich eine Plage. Auch hier gibt es Wels und Zander und auch hier haben wir keinen davon gesehen.

Dann gibt es ganz in der Nähe der Grenze noch den Etang du Stock (Stockweiher). Auch flach und mit Schilf umgeben. Dort war ich im vergangenen Frühjahr für 2 Tage. Zu dritt haben wir nur 3 Barsche ans Band bekommen. Zugegeben das Wetter war beschissen an dem Wochenende. Extrem kalt, windig und regnerisch; Sichtigkeit der Wassers ca. 20cm. Nach Meinungen von anderen soll das Raubfischangeln hier aber auch relativ gut sein. Ich kann das bisher nicht bestätigen.

Ich kenne noch ein paar andere französische Gewässer, aber jetzt würde ich gerne mal was von euch hören.

P.S. Alle Fische in den Berichten wurden vom Boot aus gefangen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Kann dir nachempfinden, was du denkst. Einerseits geben die hps der gewässer nicht sehr viel her, kein vergl zu den dt. Gewässern. Somit schreckt das neben der sowieso schon existierenden sprachbarriere viele zusätzlich ab. Andererseits heisst weniger angler für "den der sich traut" das ja auch was gutes- mehr fisch im wasser. Kollegen von mir fischen regelm im madine auf barsch und hecht und sind stets begeistert. Längster war ein 1.10m- hecht übrigens. Aber nicht nur die seen weisen einen nennenswerten bestand auf- ebenso viele flüsse sind gute Gewässer. Solltest du auf der suche nach einem begleiter sein, die frz gewässer üben ebenfalls einen grossen reiz auf mich aus. Spreche übrigens fliessend frz, habe auch ein boot, 3m lang.


----------



## luxemburger (8. März 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

VomLac de Madine ,fahre 200km weiter zum Lac du Der bei Paris, dann bist du an einem französischen Topgewässer(Grosshechte) Ich beangle die Mosel zwischen Thionville und Metz , teilweise auch Nachtangeln erlaubt. Gut Für Karpfen, Hecht, Zander , Wels. Angelschein der Fraternelle  kanns du in jedem Angelladen kaufen. Mit dem Schein kanns du zusätzlich 8-9 Weiher in der Gegend Catenom  beangeln ,im Anglerladen bekomms du auch einen Zusatzschein für den grossen See , direkt an der Zentrale ,auch sehr gut besetzt. über die Mosel könnte ich dir einen ganzen Roman schreibenu hast, Kanäle, nicht kanalisierte Stecken, jede  Menge Möglichkeiten die verschiedensten Techniken zu angeln. Du hast ja nicht weit ein Sonntagsausflug, und du kanns dir die Gegend ansehn. Hoffe dass das dir ein wenig weiterhilft. Gruss aus Lux.


----------



## Pseudokrieger (11. März 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Dein "Lac de Der" habe ich oben schon erwähnt. Richtig heißt er Lac du der Chantecoq. Das mit den Großhechten kann ich bisher nicht bestätigen. Dort herrschen eher die "halbjährigen Hechtlein". Allerdings müssen die ja auch irgendwo herkommen also muß wohl auch Hechtmama irgendwo herumschwimmen. Da das Gewässer gigantisch groß ist fällt es einem auch schwer wirkliche Spots zu finden. Jedenfalls werde ich dort nicht zum letzten mal geangelt haben.

Von der Mosel habe ich bisher auch nur Gutes gehört. Da ich aber am liebsten vom Boot aus angle ist das nichts für mich, oder darf man da auch Boot fahren. Allerdings habe ich nur einen E-Motor und ob der es gegen die Strömung schafft mag ich zu bezweifeln.

Ein weiteres französisches Gewässer das ich hier mal kurz vorstellen möchte ist der "Lac de Vouglans". Das ist ein im Jura gelegener Stausee der ca. 30km lang ist. Der häufigste Raubfisch dort ist allerdings der Wels gefolgt vom Zander. Hecht kommt vor ist aber eher selten. Ich war vor 3 Jahren für 10 Tage dort. Besonders viel gefangen haben mein Kumpel und ich nicht. Gerade mal 2 Welse um die 75cm, 5 Zander alle um die 45cm und ein gerade so maßiger Hecht. Ich denke wenn man nicht nur mit Kunstköder losgeht sondern mit professionellen Welsmontagen ist dort einiges möglich. Auf Youtube gibt es auch ein paar Clips von schönen Fängen dort.
Ohne Boot wird es dort allerdings schwierig zu angeln weil sehr viel Steilküste vorkommt.


----------



## luxemburger (16. März 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

In der Mosel kannst du mit Boot mit EMotor schon Klar kommen. ZB  Koenicksmacher , nahe der Deutschen Grenze . Unterhalb Schleuse (Wehr) keine Schiffe .Immer nur eine der drei Klappen offen ,daher nur in einem Drittel  Strömung .,in der du zb mit Mousse oder sogar Laube sehr schöne Döbel, und mit Kunstköder im Frühjahr sehr gute Rapfen fangen kannst .100m. Unterhalb Wehr(kleine Strassenbrücke) gut für Weissfish ,Hecht ,Zander.Neben dem Wehr ist eine Turbinenanlage, der Hauptstom der Mosel läuft dadurch , deshalb nur wenig Wasser direkt hinter dem Wehr. Zwischen W+T eine Landspitze ,sehr gut für Wels.+-2m nicht selten .Aufpassen  Grund sehr steinig ,daher nur mit Reissschnur an Grundmontage angeln, oder Pose.3Ruten und Köfi erlaubt. Bei Hochwasser am Wehr toll für Zanderfänge ,ruhiges Wasser suchen Posenangeln  mit Laube oder Rotauge super und kein Mensch stört dich dran wenn du an der Anlage angelst. In Lux Angelverbot direkt unterhalb der Schleusen.   Neben der Mosel 100m hast du auch 2 Weiher Die zur Fraternelle gehören und wo du mit deinem Schein angeln darfst, sollte mal nichts laufen am Wehr, und im Umkreis von 10km noch 5-6 die jedes Jahr neu mit Hechten besetzt werden und ab März Eröffnung haben. Besatzungsplan und Eröffnungsdaten bekommst  du beim Kauf der Karte. Genug für Heute, Das ist nur eine der vielen Möglichkeiten die Dir das Departement Moselle  bieten ,Hoffe dass ich dir vielleicht ein wenig helfen konnte und wenn du Interesse hast melde dich. Gruss aus Lux #h


----------



## Pseudokrieger (18. März 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Danke mal für die deteilreichen Infos über die Mosel. Muß ich mir mal für einen eventuellen Kurztripp im Hinterkopf behalten. Einzig das Atomkraftwerk im Hintergrund stört die Idylle ein bischen. Da müssen die Fische ja gigantisch sein 

Interessieren sich wirklich so wenige für französische Raubfischgewässer? Ehrlich gesagt könnte ich noch über einige weitere Seen berichten aber da es wohl nur wenige von euch interessiert warte ich mal noch ab.

Bitte schreibt eure Erfahrungen. Am Lac de Madine oder Lac du Der waren doch bestimmt schon ein paar von euch. Was habt ihr gefangen? Das Gewässer darf auch gerne in Südfrankreich oder sonstwo in Frankreich liegen. In Südfrankreich gibt es nämlich wirklich schöne Seen!!

Gruß


----------



## Pseudokrieger (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Also ich werde nächste Woche zum Lac de Pierre Percee in den Vogesen fahren, um über Pfingsten den Raubfischen nachzustellen.
War jemand von euch schonmal dort?


----------



## Hecht Moritz (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hi' 
Ihr scheint ja richtige frankreich kenner zu sein |supergri
Ich fahre nachesze woch nach fayence beim lac de cassien an der cote d azur und wuerde gerne auf raubfisch ischen also barsch und hecht ich habe allerdings keinee ahnung wie dass in frankreich ablaueft ;+ koennt ihr mir helfen gewaesser tipps etc ?? 

Vg
Moritz


----------



## Pseudokrieger (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hi Moritz
Am Lac de Cassien war ich leider auch noch nie. Ich kenne da unten nur den Lac de Saint Croix und den Lac de Esparron.
Zum Lac de Cassien solltest du aber im Internet genug Infos finden. Da gehen wohl ganze Armadas von Karpfenfischern hin. Eigentlich brauchst du nur eine Angelkarte (Card de Peche) und solltest dann losangeln dürfen. Wo es die gibt kann man an jedem Campingplatz erfragen. Die wissen das dort. Wo oder ob es dort Schongebiete gibt und ob man vom Boot angeln darf das weiß ich leider auch nicht. Würde mich aber auch mal interessieren. Wäre super wenn du nach deinem Trip kurz erzählen könntest was dort auf Raubfisch ging und ob es sich lohnt die weite Fahrt auf sich zunehmen.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Hecht Moritz (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Und wie ist der lac de st croix ? Und der andere ?


----------



## Pseudokrieger (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Zum Lac de St. Croix kann ich nicht viel sagen weil ich nur einen Tag  dort geangelt habe. Es war extrem windig und ich konnte nur vom Ufer aus  angeln. Gefangen habe ich nichts. Der See hat allerdings auch  gigantische Ausmaße. Daher ist es wohl schwierig ohne Ortskenntnisse die  Fische zu finden. Ein Boot ist da mit Sicherheit sehr hilfreich.
Auf  youtube gibt es aber einige Clips von Anglern die Hechte und Döbel  fangen. Forellen sollen auch riesige drinnen sein. Scheint also nicht  schlecht zu sein. Landschaftlich ist es dort jedenfalls genial, vor  allem der Grand Canyon du Verdon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yHvv86htpM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRYF1e6iOB4


Der  Lac de Esparron liegt etwas flußabwärts des St. Croix, ist aber  wesentlich kleiner. Anglerisch ist er aber ein sehr schwieriges  Gewässer.
In einer Woche haben wir zu zweit gerade mal 5-6 Hechte  gefangen. Das Wasser ist glasklar und Kunstköder werden nicht so gerne  genommen. Allerdings gingen auch 2 schöne Forellen an den Haken (Maden)  und auch ein paar Schleien ließen sich in der Mittagshitze auf Mais  überlisten.
Aber schön ist es da unten, an den Seen Südfrankreichs, überall. Die Kulisse drumherum ist einfach fantastisch.

Gruß


----------



## Katharina191 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hallo,

um mich erstmal vorzustellen
ich heisse Katharina 

und bin ein bisschen verzweifelt
ich habe eine Jahreskarte aus dem Angelladen in Creutzwald.
Fédération departementale Pêche (57)
Darf ich mit dieser Karte überall an der Mosel (Frankreich) mit 4 Ruten fischen oder nur an bestimmten Stellen.
Bzw. gibt es einen Unterschied wo man die KArte gekauft hat?

Für Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Pseudokrieger (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Keine Ahnung, da mußt du mal dort nachfragen wo du die Karte gekauft hast.

Im Inernet unter "Cartedepeche.fr" habe ich schon Urlaubskarten gekauft und selbst ausgedruckt. Die gelten dann für eine Woche sind aber nicht für das ganze Departement sondern nur für die Gewässer des Angelvereins bei dem du die Karte gekauft hast.
In meinen Augen ist das alles sehr undurchsichtig.


----------



## labralehn (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*



Katharina191 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> um mich erstmal vorzustellen
> ich heisse Katharina
> ...



Schau mal hier auf der Seite nach

http://www.federationpeche57.fr/


----------



## Pseudokrieger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hallo mal wieder.
Ich würde gerne mal eine Woche lang in der Loire vom Boot auf Raubfische angeln. War jemand schonmal dort? Reicht dort ein E-Motor oder braucht man wegen der Strömung einen Benziner?
Außerdem ist mir nicht klar ob ich das Boot dafür anmelden muß. (Bootsnummer). Führerschein brauche ich normalerweise nicht solange ich unter 15PS bleibe. (deutsche Regelung)
Kennt sich jemand von euch mit dem Bootsangeln in Frankreichs Flüssen aus? Wie ist es an der Mosel, Doubs oder Saone? Müßte da ja genau so sein.
Danke im Voraus
Gruß


----------



## Bieroholiker (27. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

ich möchte dieses jahr gerne den madine oder den stockweiher vom eigenen boot aus beangeln. hauptsächlich barsch und hecht. welches gewässer ist denn für den anfang besser geeignet? weis jemand wo man karten für die gewässer kaufen kann? am besten im saarland... bzw hat aktuell überhaupt jemand aktuelle infos?


----------



## Pseudokrieger (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Der Lac de Madine und der Stockweiher ähneln sich sehr. Ich persönlich bevorzuge den Madine. Da ging eigentlich immer was. Am Lac de Madine hast du mehr deine ruhe, weil da niemand mit Benzinmotor herumfährt. Am Stockweiher ist das anders.
Angelkarten besorge ich mir immer vorab im Internet unter cartedepeche.fr
Auf dieser Seite kannst du auch auf deutsch umschalten, falls du wie ich der französischen Sprache nicht mächtig bist. Unbedingt die Option Boot auswählen, da das Bootsangeln einmalig 15 Euro mehr kostet.
Alternativ gibt es Angelkarten am Campingplatz im Nordosten des Sees.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
Gruß
Christian


----------



## Bieroholiker (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

ja danke damit kann ich schonmal was anfangen. muss ich das boot irgendwie anmelden? oder muss man was beachten?


----------



## Pseudokrieger (28. April 2015)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Nein, extra Anmeldung für das Boot ist nicht nötig. Am Campingplatz oder anderer offiziellen Stelle erwähnen, das vom Boot geangelt wird. Das reicht.


----------



## Pseudokrieger (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hallo zusammen
Da die Raubfischsaison losgeht steht mal wieder mein alljährlicher Frankreichtrip bevor (Ende Mai). Die Frage ist nur, wohin!?
Hecht und Barsch habe ich ja schon zu genüge gefangen, daher steht diesmal der Wels im Fokus. Fischen möchte ich aber hauptsächlich mit Spinnausrüstung vom Boot, so wie immer halt. (Portaboot Typ14, 6PS Mercury, Minn Kota 50lb)

Da ich auch auch mal gerne im Fluß angeln möchte ist meine erste Wahl diesmal auf die Doubs gefallen. Man ließt ja viel über den hervorragenden Welsbestand dort. Leider beziehen sich alle Erfahrungsberichte auf das Uferangeln (Bojenmontage, Köderfischmontage...)

Ich würde mich auf dem Campingplatz in Verdun sur le Doubs niederlassen  und jeden Tag von dort aus die Doubs und / oder die Saone hinauffahren und vom Boot aus "blinkern".

Gibt es vielleicht jemand der etwas über das Spinnfischen an der Doubs und der Saone in besagtem Zeitraum sagen kann!?

Welche Fischarten kommen außerdem vor, die mit der Spinnangel gefangen werden können?

Geschätzte 8km die Saone flussaufwärts gibt es ein Wehr. (Google Earth) Darf man mit dem Boot bis ans Wehr fahren und dort angeln?

Macht es überhaupt Sinn an der Doubs / Saone zu blinkern?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## elcreador (20. September 2015)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hallo Pseudokrieger,
kann man am Lac de Madine auch Boote zum Angeln Mieten/Leihen?

gruß Mario


----------



## Pseudokrieger (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Soweit ich weiß kann man dort keine Boote leihen.


----------



## elcreador (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hallo,
bin gerade auf der Seite wo man Angelkarten online drucken kann.
Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter wie ich diesen bestellen soll!!!!
Bitte um Hilfe.
Möchte am 25 Mai zum etang du stock. Ist zu diesem Zeitpunkt das Angeln auf Hecht dort erlaubt?


----------



## Jose (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

dann poste doch mal die url dieser seite


----------



## elcreador (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

http://de.cartedepeche.fr/TPL_CODE/TPL_ADHCOMMANDE/PAR_TPL_IDENTIFIANT/3/276-process.htm


----------



## elcreador (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Habe mir auch schon diese PDF angeschaut.
http://www.aappma-sarrebourg.com/images/brochure/brochure_2016_de/index.html
Auf der Seite 6 wird die Fangperiode dargestellt. Kat.1,2und Speicherteiche.
Auf der Seite 9 wird der Stock als Speicherteich aufgeführt. Aber auf der Seite 14 als Los Kat2!!! Was ist jetzt richtig? Möchte auf Hecht gehen. Aber an diesem 25 Mai ist es laut der Fangliste an Speicherseen verboten (erst ab dem 4 Sonnabend im Mai).


----------



## Jose (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

oops, ist zwar deutsch aber keineswegs auf anhieb verständlich.
bin auch ratlos..., kein sprachproblem.
hab dann mal gegurgelt "etang du stock angeln"
schien mir das hier vielversprechend.

schau mal:

http://www.rhodeslorraine.de/archives/infobroschure-uber-das-angeln-am-stockweiher/452


scheint mir ne vereinsgeschichte zu sein, also nix mit dem ein-schein-ein-angeln-in-frankreich.

glaube eh, dass "freies anglerisches schweifen" in F nur noch ne erinnerung an "bessere zeiten" ist.

ps: ich hatte angenommen, dass du sprachliche probleme hast.
bei behörden- und vereinskauderwelsch steh ich auch aufm schlauch.
erst recht bei websites mit undurchsichtiger navi.

tut mich leid, auch keine hilfe...


----------



## elcreador (6. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Danke für die Antwort, das ist aber die gleiche PDF die ich schon gepostet hab. Da steht das gleiche drin.
Da hast de Recht. Undurchsichtig von vorn bis hinten meiner Meinung nach.
Naja dann werd ich morgen mal dort anrufen.
Trotzdem nochmals Danke.


----------



## gloomez (9. April 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Salut,

Im Departement 57 sind Hecht und Zander ab dem 31.05 wieder freigegeben.

Hat es jetzt bei dir funktioniert die Karte online zu kaufen?


----------



## Pinocio (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Hallo,
will keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, daher nutze ich einfach mal diesen hier.
Ein Kumpel (ohne Angelschein) möchte mal das Spinnfischen testen, daher haben wir überlegt mal über das Wochenende nach Frankreich rüber zu gehen (Holland stand auch zur Auswahl ist aber wohl zu weit um mal eben rüber zu gehen), Forellenpuff ist keine Option.
Wir kommen aus dem Rems-Murr-Kreis, hatten uns das Moselgebiet (http://www.federationpeche57.fr) angeschaut, ist nur alles etwas undurchsichtig und kompliziert geschrieben dort, zumal dieser Teil der einzige auf deutsch ist den wir gefunden haben.
Gibt es hier Leute, die vielleicht aus der Gegend hier kommen und uns sagen können wo sie hingehen? Oder kann jemand sonstige Tipps für uns geben?


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

HI, habe 25J nicht weg der dt- frz Grenze gewohnt. Empfehlenswert ist der frz Teil der Mosel ( probierts auf Wels, wenn ihr das geeignete Spinngeschirr haben solltet), und auch umliegende Gewässer, gibt paar schöne Seen, insbes bei Cattenom. Schaut euch auch die Gegend um Strasbourg an, also Region F67! Hier gibt es schöne Seen, wo die Hechtbestände gut sein sollen ( Stichwort Lac de Stock/ Stockweiher)! Dürfte ja noch näher sein für euch!
Übrigens: Der LUXEMBURGISCHE Teil der Mosel ist zwar nicht leicht zu beangeln vor Allem als Anfänger, aber auch hier haben sich die Fischbestände super entwickelt und es werden sehr viele Zander u Welse gefangen, auch Barsche gehen gut! Zumal die Preise für n Erlaubnisschein hier echt geschenkt ist! Einfach mit Ausweis nach Wasserbillig zur Touri- Info ( Mündung Mosel- Sauer) gehen,  fast nix zahlen, Schein nehmen, Angeln u Spaß haben, ganz ohne Prüfung und son Kram! (Sogar Köfi lebend hier KEIN Problem, genau wie in FR )


----------



## Pinocio (10. August 2016)

*AW: Raubfischangeln in Frankreich*

Das ging schnell, danke.
Luxemburg schaue ich mir mal an. Und auch die Gegend bei Straßbourg.


----------

